# Kid with yellow diarrhea



## Lcampbell1515 (Apr 17, 2021)

We have a kid that was born yesterday. The birth went smoothly although the doe did take a bit longer than normal to pass the afterbirth. He was a single but that was expected because the doe had a single last year too. 
This morning we went out and noticed he had yellow runny diarrhea. I think it's from overeating so we've milked the doe down some so there isn't as much milk for the kid. He still has the diarrhea, is there anything else we can do? We don't want to bottle baby him but we can if we have to. Are there any suggesting for anything else we can do?


----------



## caprines.n.me (Apr 17, 2021)

Soft, sticky, yellow poop is totally normal for a kid to have after passing the meconium.  It can get stuck everywhere,.  It'll stick to their bum, their tail and their back legs.  Sometimes it is so sticky it will build up on their bum blocking the exit.  

If it is really runny, liquid,  diarrhea that is totally different.  I've never had a kid that young have true diarrhea.  They generally don't overeat at that age so I wouldn't expect that to be the case.  You might give him some probiotics, but I have no other idea except to call a vet if that's the case.


----------

